# help required for sony handycam



## satyamani (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi,
I am Satyamani, recently i brought *Sony(HYBRID) DCR-DVD610*,I RECORDED A VIDEO IN MY HANDY CAM NOW I WANT TO COPY THE DVD CONTENT IN TO MY DESKTOP, BUT ITS SHOWING EMPTY DVD, BUT IT'S PLAYING IN MY HANDY CAM CAN ANY ONE SUGGEST ME A SOLUTION FOR THIS PROBLEM (I DON'T HAVE USB CABLE).
THANKING U
SATYAMANI


----------



## Sounava (Jun 23, 2011)

First of all, don't write in all caps. It is considered rude. Also it hurts the eye. Second, I am sure the manual of the handycam will tell you how to transfer the video to your computer. 
There may be some option like "to finalise the disk". The computer is showing an empty disk because the file system is not in a computer recognizable format. Only after you finalise the disk I suppose the computer will be able to read it.


----------



## satyamani (Jun 23, 2011)

sorry for caps and thank you, 
i will try your suggestion.
By 
Satyamani


----------

